# 166 lbs yft on OTI popper/jigging rod out of Venice, LA



## 2aces (Jul 2, 2007)

This was posted from another board i surf on.

Capt Eddie reported they got a nice 166 lbs yellowfin with Shimano Spheros, OTI jigging rod and OTI Goahna popper out of Venice, LA. 

http://www.ripcharts.com/publicimages/yellowfin.wmv


----------



## kapoc (Oct 3, 2003)

they are doing the jigging thing down in hatteras for blackfins this time of year. On of my guys has gotten box fulls of tuna aj's to 50lbs and sharks to 10ft. Just need the charters to keep doing it

Capt. Mike


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Way cool.


----------



## eaglesfanguy (May 1, 2003)

Outstanding!

Who says spinners are for the little fish!...


----------



## jhmorgan (May 16, 2007)

Jiggin the BFT has gotten huge off of Hatteras like Kapoc said. Definately not for weak arms though


----------



## Wilber (May 20, 2003)

After watching the video it seems that the fish is a Allison Tuna or it is also known as a Fancy Albacore tuna, really tasty. JMHO but with fins that long I'm pretty sure.


----------



## rgking03 (Mar 20, 2005)

Can't wait until fall again


----------

